# 2001 Audi TT quattro 1.8L AMU rebuild



## maximumhax (Mar 11, 2013)

Well my engine has 182k miles on it.. I blew a chunk out of piston 1.. so time for a rebuild. I want to do a big turbo setup, but pricing everything looks like I'm going to need around $5k to do so. I don't have those funds at the moment. So I'm thinking rebuilding internals to get car running again and also building the internals to what I want so when I get the extra money all the rest is external so I won't have to rebuild again to do my big turbo setup.

I'm thinking bored out to 83mm, je pistons 9:1cr, rings,scat rods, head gasket for now. Which is around $1700... am I missing anything here? Anything else need replaced while I have engine out?

Then later doing aem head, apr intake manifold, 034 exhaust manifold, gt3082r, unitronic bt630, 630cc injectors.. think that's all.. but this will be when I get the money.. which will be another $3300..

Any advice, tips, etc.? 

I ordered the Bentley manual already, waiting for it to arrive.. 

Thanks!


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

AEM head? 

do you mean AEB?


----------



## Dowski12 (Nov 2, 2011)

Take that $5K and multiply by 2. Builds like this never end up costing what you think...plan to pay more :thumbup:


----------



## maximumhax (Mar 11, 2013)

Krissrock said:


> AEM head?
> 
> do you mean AEB?


 Yes aeb head.. also forgot to add in cost for inline fuel pump and possibly lines and rail on the external part of build.. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## maximumhax (Mar 11, 2013)

Ok, guess I'll need some bearings too.. and thinking of stroking while I have engine out.. 

Received my Bentley manual, doesn't show how to pull motor, guess I'll just have to figure it out. I read somewhere on one of the Audi forums, maybe even here, that it's easier to pull front bumper off and pull engine from the front instead of pulling from top?

Found a shop to bore and hone my cylinders to 83mm...

Going to start ordering all the parts here soon after I decide if I'm stroking it as well.. debating if it's worth it.. $/power..


----------



## JimTT (Sep 8, 2003)

You just don't know what work will have to be done until you dissemble the motor and I strongly agree with the comment that you should double your estimate. There will be all manner of hardware, O rings, seals, gaskets and lines that you will find that should be renewed and you should not install high quality pistons and rods without supporting the rebuild with all the ancillary parts that will result in a top notch job.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

maximumhax said:


> I read somewhere on one of the Audi forums, maybe even here, that it's easier to pull front bumper off and pull engine from the front instead of pulling from top?
> 
> Going to start ordering all the parts here soon after I decide if I'm stroking it as well.. debating if it's worth it.. $/power..


Correct on pulling the engine out the front. As for stroking, it depends on what you're going to do with the car. For a daily driver, auto-x, road racing, or just an all around street car, the stroker is definitely "worth" it. The only place it really isn't is in drag racing where the added low end grunt won't really be felt other than spooling the turbo sooner. Of course, the thickness of your wallet is the deciding factor, but my 2.0 spooled a 35R better than a standard 1.8 spooled a 3076R, with both turbos being .63 turbine housings.


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

Definitely pull the engine from the front after removing the front bumper/rad support. You can do it by removing the hood and using a cherry picker, but having done that on my old mkIV, I'd go through the front this time around.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

lite1979 said:


> Definitely pull the engine from the front after removing the front bumper/rad support. You can do it by removing the hood and using a cherry picker, but having done that on my old mkIV, I'd go through the front this time around.


Yup, if you get creative you can "stand" the radiator support on a chair/box/stool and not have to disconnect the AC condensor lines (unbolt compressor from engine accessory bracket and leave lines attached to it) so you don't have to recharge the AC system once reinstalled. :thumbup:


----------



## maximumhax (Mar 11, 2013)

Thanks for the information! Is the stroker kit on 034 good price? Or should I try to piece together myself? Find crank and the oil gear else where? I read it's hard to find the gear separate? Haven't done much searching yet as I'm still not sure if I'm stroking.. but I am leaning more towards stroking


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

maximumhax said:


> Thanks for the information! Is the stroker kit on 034 good price? Or should I try to piece together myself? Find crank and the oil gear else where? I read it's hard to find the gear separate? Haven't done much searching yet as I'm still not sure if I'm stroking.. but I am leaning more towards stroking


I'd go with IE over 034 any day all day every day, and I believe they sell the oil gear seperately too.


----------

